# My friend Joe Owsianik passed away today...



## seesul (Nov 1, 2010)

Dear all,

I´m writting you this with tears in my eyes- I just had a call from Nic Mevoli, that his grandpa, Joe Owsianik, passed away today. Most of you know that we (Anton and me) have visited him few weeks ago. I saw him for a last time on Tuesday 12 and it was very emotional for me and I´m sure for Joe too.
For those who don´t know his story- Joe was waist gunner on a B-17G and served at 15th USAAF, 2nd BG, 20th Sqdn. On Aug 29, 1944, his 35th mission, his B-17G was shot down and he was forced to bail out, landed few miles away from my born town on his parachute, was captured by Germans and spent the rest of the war at Stalag Luft IV. He got in touch with me in 2004 and we became MORE THAN FRIENDS thru an intensive E-mail exchange. He visited us twice, in 2005 and 2007 and we visited him twice too, in 2006 for a first time and now, few weeks ago, for a second time.
He and his family will stay in my heart forever!
May he rest in peace.

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/mycentraljersey/obituary.aspx?page=lifestory&pid=146406072

Blue skies my friend, Jersey Joe!

Roman

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/pe...visit-new-jersey-n-y-c-long-island-26596.html
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/basic/flying-n-y-c-see-my-friend-joe-25726.html
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/b-17s-took-beating-11209-2.html
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/av...joe-owsianik-meeting-after-63-years-9298.html
We haven´t forgotten- commemoration of Aug. 29th, 1944


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow Roman  I'm glad you got to see him one last time.


----------



## seesul (Nov 1, 2010)

Me too Harry, me too. I only didn´t expect it so soon.
Joe was like a grandpa to me. More than a friend.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2010)

Very sad to hear Roman. Very glad you got to see him one last time.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 1, 2010)

I was not expecting to see this when I logged in today. 
My condolences to you and his family Roman. 


Wheels


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 1, 2010)

Very sorry for the loss of your friend Roman.

The memory of your friendship will always be with you.

To waist gunner Joe......

  

TO


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 1, 2010)

Very sad news Roman. He will not be forgotten though because of folks like you.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this Roman.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 1, 2010)

I sad to hear that you lost your friend, but how special it must be that you got to visit with him just a few weeks ago!


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 1, 2010)

My prayers with you, your family, and Joe's family, Roman. Gone, but not forgotten!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 1, 2010)

Very sad felt emotions over this, my best you and to his family Roman...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2010)

Sad, sad news Roman my friend. I've replied to your e-mail, and sent a message to Nic.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Roman.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 1, 2010)

My thoughts are with you Roman and your friend Joe's family. It is nice you were able to visit him not so long back and that is a memory you can always treasure.

To a comrade in arms:


----------



## seesul (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you fellas for your kind words!
I didn´t sleep too much this night. All the memories were running thru my head.
It´s like I have lost a family member.


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 2, 2010)

Very sorry indeed to read this news. Rest in peace Joe and chin up Roman.


----------



## jamierd (Nov 2, 2010)

my thoughts are with you roman and Joes family


----------



## seesul (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you friends!


----------



## rochie (Nov 2, 2010)

such sad news Roman, i'm glad you got to visit him one last time


----------



## seesul (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you Karl. I´d like to be alone in some pub today but gotta work now. Very sad day for our and Joe´s family. Very sad.


----------



## v2 (Nov 2, 2010)

R.I.P.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 2, 2010)

Verry sorry to hear this Roman. Its nice that you had a chance to see him again.


----------



## marshall (Nov 2, 2010)

Very sorry to read this...

RIP


----------



## seesul (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you all again!


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear of Joe's passing. It sounds to me like you had a very special friendship.


----------



## Geedee (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 2, 2010)

Roman,

I'm sure he felt the same way about you. I'm sorry for your loss...

Jim


----------



## A4K (Nov 2, 2010)

With all Roman...he must have been very happy to have friends like you.


----------



## imalko (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear this sad news Roman. May he rest in peace.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 2, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear about this. My condolences.


----------



## seesul (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 2, 2010)

This is a very sad news Romek. My condolences.


----------



## Budman (Nov 2, 2010)

You have my deepest sympathy for your loss.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm saddened to hear that Joe passed away, Roman.

My condolences to his family and to you and yours.


----------



## seesul (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you again!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear of Joe's loss Roman...Condolences to you and Joe's Family......


----------



## ccheese (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear this, Roman. May he have fair winds and following seas..... 

Charles


----------



## seesul (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you. The burial is tomorrow (Sat 6), around noon east time in South Plainfield, NJ.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 5, 2010)

Roman my friend, this is a date that will forever live with me !
On November 6th, 2006, my lovely (platonic) girlfriend, Louisa, was taken from us (me), at the age of 26 years, by cancer, thankfully without lingering too much. I loved her dearly, and still do. I will go to her grave to lay a flower, and say a prayer, as I have always done, but now, I will lay an extra flower, in gratitude for those, like Joe, that made her young life, in freedom and relative peace, possible.
May God bless Louisa, and may we all *NEVER FORGET* the debt we all owe to that generation, who, wherever we live, whatever privations each person, or country, had to endure, since the end of that particular war, is all owed to their courage, fortitude, and determination to ensure a free World.
The 'Greatest Generation' is now fading in a dark sunset, but their memory still remains, for they gave their today, for our tomorrow.
(Sorry for any perceived emotion - it's late, memories are stirring .....)


----------



## seesul (Nov 6, 2010)

Terry, thank you for opening you heart here...I´ve never known that before... ...
I´ll send you (by e-mail) a letter that was supposed to be only for Joe´s family. Nic read it to the people during the burial service today.
I´m writing you now from Talafa pub. Before we got here (9 pm), we went with Anton to the mass grave of American fliers and lit 2 candles for Joe there.
I spoke to Joe´s wife, daughter and Nic 3 hours ago. They said Joe had beatiful military burial.
I´ll send you some pics as soon as i get them from Joe´s family.
Take care buddy.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks Roman, and thanks for the e-mail. Have a drink for Joe for me !


----------



## seesul (Nov 8, 2010)

Obit Joseph Owsianik Obituary: View Joseph Owsianik's Obituary by MyCentralJersey


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Sorry for the your loss Roman. I hope he enjoyed a peaceful life after the war.


----------



## seesul (Nov 27, 2011)

Joe´s daughter sent me the pics of Joe´s headstone. She toke them by her cell phone. Once I´ll get better pics will post them too.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2011)

What a befitting headstone.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 27, 2011)

That is an awesome headstone...the etchings are amazing!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2011)

Very nice headstone and tribute.


----------



## rochie (Nov 28, 2011)

a fitting tribute


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh WOW!!!! That is fantastic!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2011)

That is beautiful! Thanks for posting the pics Roman.


----------



## seesul (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you guys. I like it too. One day I´ll put flowers there.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2011)

Fantastic tribute, thanks for sharing Roman..


----------



## Wurger (Nov 29, 2011)

This is an awesome headstone and tribute that fits greatly.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2011)

Fantastic tribute Roman! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## seesul (Nov 30, 2011)

My pleasure guys! I wish it was possible to post pics of Joe with me in pub like before but...


----------

